# 6 months belly is small and not hard,plus other symptoms.Thoughts?



## Danie1stbaby

About to be six months in a few days....my belly is not hard and I rarely feel her move.I am under severe stress,but my appetite is back.Last doc appointment a few weeks ago stated she was catching up and just 3 oz underweight.I am looking at other ladies at 24 weeks and they have a navel that sticks out and noticeable belly.I look the same as I did before,with a little pooch.Belly still jiggly~I had some what of a belly before pregnancy,but not that big.I am just wondering if this is normal,or should I be afraid?? 

I also have stomach aches a lot and cramping(that the obgyn calls ligament pains) This is my first pregnancy and I am worried that my stress is causing her stress.I try not to stress and even take walks or sit around friends/family more.

I also feel her move sometimes in my pelvic area,way below my belly button.When will I feel actual kicks? This pregnancy is just weird in my opinion.Doc has me going to a specialist once a month too,to monitor her growth,because she was really tiny before.I also learned that my placenta is positioned weird,and it's like her kicking a pillow..I can barely feel it.Yet they told me it would move soon and her kicks will be noticeable around 6 months.Er said I had a UTI,gave me meds,OB said not true and kick the meds.Just so much and I just want my belly to grow.Now other moms I know,told me I will blow up at 7 months....Ugh this has me worried.I just want her to be healthy.I'm pretty sure she will be cute lol :winkwink:


----------



## megrenade

Didn't want to R&R. I think you need to relax, and do what you can to ease the stress.. because that will only make thing worse!


----------



## xPH03N1Xx

Don't worry! I'm hardly showing at all under my clothes. Most people still don't know I'm pregnant lol...

I'm just putting it down to a small bub! I was only 6 pounds 2 weeks overdue.. so yeah, small bub. 

I wouldn't worry about it too much! You still have a lot of growing to do!


----------



## Star7890

Are you 24 weeks? You arent six months yet I wouldnt worry too much! xx


----------



## _Lexi_

I uploaded a pic of my 'bump' yesterday saying I thought I was small. I'm 25 weeks tomorrow and don't look remotely pregnant. I don't know how to link a thread but it was called 'I want a bump' if you want to see the pic. I think what they meant about your placenta is that it's anterior. Mines the same, at the front, which limits the kicks you can feel. I've felt the odd kick or squirm, but not very often and not very strong. Just try to relax as much as you can. Seeing someone once a month they'll be keeping a good eye on baby to make sure everything is ok x


----------



## whispernikki

Have u a pic ???


----------



## firsttimer1

*erconnell* - what do you mean the OP isnt 6 months yet?

sorry hun this has confused me?? 24 weeks is 6 months. 
https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html

*OP* - Try not to worry hun; my tummy isnt hard at all. And the mw didnt seem bothered.... so if she isnt... im not ;)


----------



## Star7890

No 24 weeks isnt 6 months because a month isnt 4 weeks long.. 26 weeks is closer to six months..

If a month was counted as '4 weeks' it would make us pregnant for ten months!

So 24 divided by an average month (4.3 weeks) equals 5.582 months

26 weeks divided by 4.3 weeks equals 6.04 months xx


----------



## Star7890

On that link you put up, it says 22-26 weeks is six months.. you are technically five and a half months at 24 weeks and at 26 weeks you 'reach' six month pregnant x


----------



## firsttimer1

i get what your saying but most people on here count in 4's as otherwise it gets messy and we are always doing math. Even my MW said its easier to count in 4s and have a long last month. so to most people on here 24 weeks is 6 months. But i get what ur saying so thanks for explaining x


----------



## Star7890

I just feel like if you count in fours though its not just an extra long month at the end its like a WHOLE OTHER MONTH! I cant wait that long lol A ten month pregnancy instead of a nine is scary haha x


----------



## firsttimer1

hahaha i know xx its funny tho as until i was pregnant i didnt realise that pregnancy is NOT 9 months long - its almost 10... LOL scary indeed! xxx i just dont do math so everything is in 4's to me! 

Do you realise how quick time is going to go for us what with christmas coming up? Before we all know it we will be 4 weeks on!!!! :hugs:


----------



## kimmie_kisses

Getting back to the subject....Honey, I know how you feel. This is my first pregnancy too and I was concerned I wasn't feeling baby kicking enough. I thought after I felt the first one I would feel him kicking all day every day, but that's not the case. I asked my doc and he said it was still a little early for that, but he'll talk to me about kick counting at my next visit. Plus I thought I was gaining weight too quickly, but it seems I have kinda hit a plateau in my weight gain. I have been the same weight for about 2-3 weeks now. My belly is big in my opinion, but it's still not hard yet either. It's like everyone says every pregnancy is different. I figure as long as my doc says everything is good then I try not to worry.


----------



## Danie1stbaby

Thanks so much for the advice ladies~ I just find myself noticing other lady's bumps and they have big bumps at this stage.My bump is some what harder now,but still jiggly.....I look like I am just eating well lol It's harder at the top,but I always feel her move at the very bottom near my pelvic area,well when she does move :( I am trying to avoid stress by all means and relax more.Super hard when you have so much you want to do and have to do.I am just nervous as a 1st time mom,which is normal I guess lol 

Wow 24 weeks isn't 6 months? Got a call to remind me of my doc appointment this week and they referred to my pregnancy as a 6 month pregnancy.I might regret this,but I am ready to waddle.I want the full affect lol As crazy as that sounds.

I definitely need to snap a pic,others said I look pretty pregnant to them.I just don't see it.Youtube makes me sad when I look up other women and their bellies are solid.LOL


----------



## Irishgirl2012

Pregnancy by months are determined by 4 week periods, pregnancy does last ten months as it is 40 weeks long for a full term baby so yes at 24 weeks you are indeed 6 months pregnant


----------

